# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Extremadura >  Complejo lagunar de La Albuera

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como sabéis, por el hilo que abrí el pasado 11 de marzo sobre la Laguna Chica, he estado visitando este grupo de lagunas temporales que se encuentran muy cerca de Badajoz (a unos 30 kilómetros); mi visita tenía por objeto fotografiar un grupo de flamencos (pude contar 22) que había en la laguh¡na chica, pero también hice fotos a otras lagunas del mismo complejo.

Antes del reportaje, os pongo el mismo enlace que en el otro hilo, para mayor información:

http://www.birdinginextremadura.com/...s/albuera.html

Y empiezo por algunas fotos (esta vez pocas) de la laguna chica y los flamencos:









Cartel junto a la laguna grande:







Fotos de la laguna grande:







Mañana seguiré subiendo fotos de otros pajaritos y lagunas.

----------

aberroncho (19-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (20-mar-2014),NoRegistrado (19-mar-2014)

----------


## aberroncho

Como siempre, muy buenas fotos. Muchas gracias Los Terrines.

Un saludo

----------


## NoRegistrado

Extremadura es una maravilla. Ver esas dehesas, enormes masas de agua. Campiñas llenas de pequeñas charcas de riego y de abrevaderos de ganado, etc..
Y tengo ganas de ir a La Vera y pasar algunos días. Aunque, la verdad, Extremadura me gusta entera.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Los terrines

Continúo con algunas fotos de la laguna del Junco y su fauna:













Y desde allí pude fotografiar a gran distancia una rapaz encima de una encina que me parece que puede se un elanio, aunque no estoy seguro, dada la mala calidad de las fotos:





Y voló:



Mañana seguiré con otra laguna.

----------

frfmfrfm (21-mar-2014),sergi1907 (21-mar-2014),willi (20-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Cerca de la laguna del Junco se encuentra la laguna Marciega, a la que  me acerqué solo con el objetivo grande, por lo que no pude hacer fotos del paisaje , pero había allí un grupo de espátulas que sí pude fotografiar desde mucha distancia:















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

aberroncho (22-mar-2014),frfmfrfm (22-mar-2014),NoRegistrado (22-mar-2014),willi (22-mar-2014)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Los Terrines, muy bonitas las espátulas
Un saludo. Francisco

----------


## NoRegistrado

Aquí no las vemos. Hace un mes han pasado las grullas, o lo que pensamos que son grullas por lo que chillan. Y se ven siempre migraciones de patos y gansos. En los embalses se ven todo tipo de patos, pero de espátulas nunca. Seguramente necesitan lagunas amplias y someras para alimentarse.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

